# Appli Pajemploi mon quotidien



## Nounousand02 (30 Septembre 2022)

Création de l appli pajemploi j'y est jeter un œil dans les avis . Presque tous négatif 👎


----------



## Ladrine 10 (30 Septembre 2022)

Comme c'est étonnant 😵😩


----------



## Nounousand02 (30 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de voir sur ma fiche de paie pajemploi qui ne marque plus le montant de l'exonération. Vous aussi?


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

J’ai pour un employeur l’abattement non pris en compte pour août

J’ai appelé Pajemploi ne sait pas répondre, faites un mail dans votre messagerie

Donc fait et répond à côté

Donc re-message en demandant qu’ils répondent d’une façon simple et courue car je précise avant ils le ont répondu la lettre type d’une page entière

Donc ils répondent j’avoue aussitôt TRÈS SURPRISE

Elle me fait un exemple

Si votre employeur vous a paie le mois d’après, vous aurez l’abattement le mois d’après

Paie juillet paye en août donc en août

SAUF que

« Madame … l’employeur X a bien saisi en août et payé en août. En attente de votre réponse etc »

Affolant et dire que les employeurs appellent Pajemploi pour les aider ou pour contredire parfois l’AM …


----------



## Nounousand02 (30 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1   L abattement est bien pris en compte car le salaire payé par pajemploi + correspond au montant + exonération. Et mon PE à eu plus de cmg que d'habitude juste il n'est pas inscrit sur le BS


----------



## Lili258 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,mon employeur veut à tout prix que j’adhère à pajemploi + mais je ne l’ai avec aucun autre employeur,donc que faire,cela ne m’intéresse pas mais mon nouvel employeur n’en démord pas et toujours pas de salaire à ce jour alors que j’ai fourni un rib en début de contrat (septembre 22)


----------



## Lili258 (2 Octobre 2022)

Quelqu’un peut m’expliquer le fonctionnement et ci cela est mieux ou non pour l’employeur ou pour nous? 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Octobre 2022)

Ma belle-fille a voulu l'installer samedi matin.
Elle a du remplir tout un tas d'informations : Contrat en AC ou AI ? Nombres de semaines dans l'années, heures d'accueil jour par jour, quand sont payés les CP... Et une fois tout rentré, et bien ça lui sortait 128h alors qu'on est mensualisés sur 110h. 
Donc elle a renoncé.... On va continuer sur le site Web.


----------



## Nounousand02 (2 Octobre 2022)

@Lili258   j'ai activer pajemploi+ pour tous mes PE . En faite sa les aide a pas sortir tous le salaire de leur poche il non pas non plus à faire de virement le reste à charge leur est prélever direct sur leur compte et ensuite pajemploi nous paye .il ne reçoive pas la cmg direct sur leur compte si c'est cela qui vous fais peur mais celle ci est décompter de leur reste à charge


----------



## Petuche (3 Octobre 2022)

Lili258, ça ne donne quand même pas le droit à votre employeur de ne pas vous rémunérer en temps et en heure. Moi je ne suis pas à pajemploi+ et pas de soucis avec mes PE...


----------



## abelia (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, je ne voulais pas adhérer à pajemploi + et un parent  à insisté, donc je leur ai dit que si il y avait des problèmes on arrêterait... et du coup je trouve cela très pratique et maintenant je ne passe que par pajemploi +.


----------

